

Color App Rip Off Race - floozyspeak

Ok so who here's gonna the first to build a Color app rip off concept in weekend?  Anyone?
======
andymoe
I've had one half built sitting on my hard drive for about a year. Perhaps I
will take it in a less creepy and more anonymous direction than what the color
people are doing.

It has a horrible (or awesome!!) name and uses GAE as a backend. Which between
the blob store API and the geo libs has everything you need to build and host
this type of app really cheaply.

So for anyone trying to do this over the weekend I would start with that. The
tipfy framework will get you moving on GAE really quickly as well. (tipfy.org)

------
myearwood
This might be difficult.Even though the concept of Color is simple, it seems
like they have some complex stuff going on behind the scenes.I don't think you
can copy it in a weekend

~~~
phlux
Thats assuming you want to get all the spatial awareness they supposedly
tout....

so, since they believe GPS is a non-starter -- lets do this with GPS... dupe
the interface and basic functionality

~~~
taylorbuley
Good idea. Maybe geofencing via SimpleGEO, with a little Skyhook SpotRank
mixed in <http://help.simplegeo.com/entries/209049-what-is-spotrank>

~~~
phlux
Interesting thought:

How about a reverse color -- in which you DO NOT own (meaning get associated
with) any of the pics you take -- they ONLY get plotted to and left on a map
using simpleGEO.

Basically, you pull out your camera, snap a pic and it gets uploaded and
displayed at is geoloc, and removed from your phone - then all you see is anon
pics left where they weree taken.

One data point that would be of use/interest would be the direction of the
camera, and a timestamp.

------
phlux
librecolor.com

democromatic.com

demochromatic.com

spherecolor.com

mysticolor.com

are all free....

